# Moderate sedation services



## 574coding (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello, 
When you bill out codes 99151-99157, you enter this on the professional claim of the provider who performed the service...correct?  Lets say, it was during a ESI 62323 and the MD that did the injection, and they had a RN that was administrating the moderate sedation service.  We would bill code 99152 (pt was over 5) along with 62323 on the MDs claim form.  When you bill out codes 99151-99157, are you required to have the time on the claim form as you are required to have the time listed  with codes 00100 - 01999?  I would think not, since it is a code that is not paid by time but just by the fee schedule.  Thank you!


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Mar 28, 2018)

You don't need to submit time on the claim, however the documentation must support the interservice time, which must be at least 10 minutes.


----------



## 574coding (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you!

Could you give me additional information on this code set   ...   If the RN, is employed by the facility performed the sedation, do you bill 99152 on the physician who is performing the injections professional claim or would you use 99152 on the facility claim?


----------

